# Solve the Riddles...



## acymlf (Dec 13, 2001)

Riddle One:
I soar without wings, I see without eyes.
I've traveled the universe to and fro.
I've conquered the world, yet I've never been anywhere but home.
Who am I? 


Riddle Two:
I know a word of letters three, add two and fewer there will be? 


Riddle Three:
What is it that when you take away the whole, you still have some left over?


----------



## Merry (Dec 13, 2001)

Is number 3 a doughnut?


----------



## Elanor2 (Dec 13, 2001)

Number 2 answer could be "three"?
It is the direct answer to the first part of the sentence, and 3+2=5, and "five" has got fewer letters than "three".


----------



## Elanor2 (Dec 13, 2001)

Number 3 answer could be "wholesome".


----------



## Scooter (Dec 13, 2001)

#2 could also be the word "few"

add "er" and you have "fewer"

Neat!


----------



## acymlf (Dec 13, 2001)

riddles are so fun.......keep trying. I wont say who is right and who is wrong as yet.


----------



## Scooter (Dec 14, 2001)

> _Originally posted by acymlf _
> *Riddle One:
> I soar without wings, I see without eyes.
> I've traveled the universe to and fro.
> I've conquered the world, yet I've never been anywhere but home.*



I keep thinking this is some sort of radio wave, radar or whatnot but then the last line doesn't fit. I know I'm thinking too literally though -- It's probably some play on words like the other 2.

I "C" without "I's" ???

I'm sure that "I've never been anywhere but home" is the big clue. hmmmm

"It must gives us three guesses!"


----------



## Gandalf White (Dec 14, 2001)

For riddle #1 I'm thinking about the sun. (Hey, that rhymes)

It soars without wings, it sees everything, yet has no eyes.
Its also traveled the universe to and fro.
It's conquered the world (nothing can stop the sun's light) and yet stayed at home (its home is in the sky, where it always is)

This may sound stupid, but oh well!


----------



## Scooter (Dec 17, 2001)

OK acymlf, I give up . . . what's the solution to number one.

I trust that "few" and "wholesome" are the answers to 2 and 3.


----------



## The White Rider (Dec 18, 2001)

These are interesting, very interesting...I am thinking that they have discovered the answers to all but the first one. But what are the correct answers?? Please post them. 

-The White Rider:


----------



## Ancalagon (Dec 18, 2001)

Acymlf, if you like riddles pop in and seek passage past 'The Bridgekeeper'

http://www.thetolkienforum.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=726


----------



## acymlf (Dec 19, 2001)

Ancalagon, those riddles by the bridgekeeper are great. I am still cracking my head thinking of them. Probably I should do something like what u r doing....... make the thread more intersting.  

for the answers I'll post them out next year in January or sometime after Christmas.


----------



## DGoeij (Dec 20, 2001)

My first intention on number one would be: Light

But then again, I'm not particulary good at riddles.


----------



## rplp81 (Dec 20, 2001)

Could the answer to #1 be 'the wind' ?


----------



## Istari (Dec 21, 2001)

*Answers for all...*

#1: Darkness

#2: The word "Three"

#3: I agree with Elanor that it's the word "Wholesome"

It really depends on who's making the answers.
Now I have a riddle for you.

-I am always moving, never stopping,
I always run, never up, always down,
You can cut me in half, and I shalln't be hurt,
I bring life as I take it,
I can assume any form.-

Who am I?





-Istari


----------



## DGoeij (Dec 21, 2001)

Water. 

No doubt about that one, it popped up right after the last sentence.


----------



## Scooter (Dec 21, 2001)

*Darkness?*

Istari,
How does "darkness" fulfill

I soar without wings, I see without eyes. 
I've traveled the universe to and fro. 
I've conquered the world, yet I've never been anywhere but home. 

I'm not doubting you, I'm just not seeing it . . . 

"three" does answer riddle 2
Elanor2 explains it:


> It is the direct answer to the first part of the sentence, and 3+2=5, and "five" has got fewer letters than "three".


but "few" (I think) is simpler and more direct

and yes, "water" answers your riddle


----------



## rplp81 (Dec 21, 2001)

Water

How can the answer to number 2 be three? That doesn't make sense.


----------



## Istari (Dec 21, 2001)

> _Originally posted by rplp81 _
> *Water
> 
> How can the answer to number 2 be three? That doesn't make sense.  *



"Add two more letters to three letters and you will have less." If there are FIVE letters in total, then the word itself, "three," makes the value less than the amount of letters. See?


As to darkness and Scooter's question, I meant evil. Evil is everywhere, it finds people without actually looking, at least that is my perspective. As I stated before, it really depends on who's writing the riddle. It makes sense to me.

The water riddle has always been my favorite. Maybe I should remove the last line so it isn't so simple.


-Istari


----------



## rplp81 (Dec 21, 2001)

oh, thanks for the explanation. I think "fewer" is a better answer though.


----------



## Peevan (Dec 22, 2001)

For riddle number 2:

"One" has three letters.

Add two [letters] "No" you get "No-one" which is fewer than One!


----------



## Peevan (Dec 22, 2001)

Riddle number one:

Imagination

OR

Dreams


?????????????????


----------



## Kahvnar (Dec 24, 2001)

Three cannot be the answer.
"I know a word of letters three, add two and fewer there will be?"
Three is not a word with three letters.
Unless it's some trick with the yoda language "letters three."
Perhaps it could be saying letters t-h-r-e-e, but then the answer to the riddle would be given in the riddle, which makes it even more tricky... interesting!
"Few" answers the riddle without question.


----------



## Kahvnar (Dec 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Kahvnar _
> *Three cannot be the answer.
> "I know a word of letters three, add two and fewer there will be?"
> Three is not a word with three letters.
> ...




I just realized my above answer could not work semantically. In order for it to mean "fewer letters"(the only way five is fewer than three) there must be an implied "letters" after "fewer". This implication could only come from earlier in the sentence, where it says "letters three". But, if when it says "letters three" it is specifying _which_ letters and not _how many_ than there could not be an implied "amount of letters" anywhere in the sentence.
The answer "one" is good. But, by that logic I could say the answer is "pie" add "no" and there is "no pie" which is less pies. Granted noone is closer to being a single word than no pie.
The answer "few" is the most sound. This riddle has been the most interesting.


----------



## Gavin (Jan 1, 2002)

number one could be saterllite(sp?)


----------



## Curufinwe (Jan 1, 2002)

*Riddle's*

1. "Wind" It's just seems so obvious to be wind to me.

2."Five" the other guy did the equation before i replied.

3. "Wholesome" whoever said that your right because i can remember that one from somwhere else.


----------



## Ragnarok (Jan 1, 2002)

Its an amoeba!


----------



## Curufinwe (Jan 1, 2002)

*no.2*

actually number 2 would be fewer , I just remembered i had heard that one before awell


----------



## Scooter (Jan 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Peevan _
> *For riddle number 2:
> "One" has three letters.
> Add two [letters] "No" you get "No-one" which is fewer than One!
> *



Excellent answer Peevan!


----------



## Silmiel (Jan 27, 2002)

Q#1: The imagination


----------



## Kizzy (Jan 28, 2002)

*Riddle 1*

Is the answer to riddle one the heart?


----------



## LeggoMyLegolas (Mar 12, 2002)

my friend says wind to the universe question but how does wind exist in the universe and stay home at the same time it cant see unless you're referring to a hurricance like the eye of the storm but thats an eye so it doesnt work. so to q 2 i say bullocks and 3 i like the wholesome answer


----------



## LadyGaladriel (Mar 13, 2002)

No1: Imagination 
Gollum asks Good Old Bilbo


----------



## King_Telcontar (Mar 24, 2002)

The answer to #1 my first thought was Light and is the only one that I can logical think of.
#2 is Few it is three letters add two and you get fewer. I have heard that one before so I am pretty sure that is the answer.
#3 I pretty sure is wholsome, just for hte fact I have heard that one.

I have one.
What is greater than God,
More evil than the devil,
The poor have it,
The Rich want it,
If you eat it you will die?


----------



## Goldberry344 (Mar 26, 2002)

Nothing!!!!!!

i dont know any riddles....not really. 

you are locked in a room with 2 computers. one always tells the truth the other always lies. there are 2 doors in this room, if you go through one you will be killed, if you go through the other, you will be safe. The computers know which door is which. you may ask one question to either computers....what do you ask.


----------



## Bill the Pony (Mar 27, 2002)

ask: What door would your brother computer tell me to take if I want to survive? Then take the other door.


Problem is: what if you happen to ask the lying computer and it says: "My brother would say you die if you go through either door." That's fair 'cause it's lying, and then you still don't know which way to go...


----------



## Goldberry344 (Mar 27, 2002)

oh, well, the answer was "where would the other computer tell me to go" but that is right too. there are lots of problems with that riddle, the least of which was that it took me a week to figure it out the first time.


----------



## Hiril Elfwraith (Dec 20, 2009)

number 2 is the word few


----------



## childoferu (Dec 18, 2010)

this use to be a really interesting thread....soo............thread bump


----------



## Dúathiel (Mar 13, 2012)

What goes up when the rain comes down?


----------



## Starbrow (Mar 26, 2012)

Would the answer to the latest riddle be umbrellas?


----------



## Dúathiel (Mar 27, 2012)

Indeed it is :*)


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Oct 19, 2012)

Being a lover of riddles, I thought I'd post another one here and see if anyone else can guess it. It seems to me to be very hard unless you've read it before:

Sir, I bear a rhyme excelling
In mystic force and magic spelling
Celestial sprites elucidate
All my own striving can't relate

No Google search please :-D

edit....Thread Bump!


----------



## Meldon (Oct 20, 2012)

I've heard this one before...:*D

It is Pi..

If you count the amount of letters in each word and leave the comma you get:
3,14159
265358
979
323846


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Oct 21, 2012)

Very good, I thought it'd be very difficult for someone who hasn't heard it because Pi isn't the first thing you think of lol.


----------



## Meldon (Oct 22, 2012)

So it is my turn now:*cool:

Here is the riddle:

For those who are forever, who live on me, i am never worn.

This one should be easy.
It is the first I could think of.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Oct 23, 2012)

I really have no idea


----------



## Meldon (Oct 23, 2012)

the answer is just one word..


----------

